# The Relentless March Forward



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

It's here, at long last. Here's where we're at for those interested in the long term prospects of the site.

*I still consider the threat of Section 230 repeal real and looming, but will ignore the possibility of its repeal while moving forward.*
For the sake of my health and the forum's health, I will continue business as usual until such a time it is not business as usual. The Senate has put forward a bill which includes Section 230 repeal, and prominent Republicans are supporting it. More alarming to me, however, is how dissent by the companies which have previously supported the EFF in pro-Internet, pro-Freedom campaigning is absent. I'm continuing to monitor the situation.


*The forum must continue to be profitable.*
Lolcows are now becoming litigant and this is expensive. It's not just a matter of me wanting to make money to be more comfortable, the site has to be able to afford litigation costs. We'll continue to do merchandise runs because they work and they're fun, but I'd also like to encourage people to use Brave and give support however they can. If my dreams come true and payment networks are regulated, we will have forum upgrades on-site. I maintain a private list of donors who support the site long term with amounts of $100 or more per month via invoice. If you're interested in doing this and have a forum account, PM me.


*Promoting funny over politics.*
The world is different than it was in 2015. In the time since, the Internet has been ruined with politics. In truth, we've made out better than most communities. I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more. This is an additive focus, rather than a reductive one.

In a conversation I had with @Daisymae, I came up with an idea for promoting new content. A challenge I've had in helping people submit new threads is balancing: the need for information, keeping the task simple enough anyone can do it in one sitting, and also being an objective standard with rules anyone can understand. A step towards this is what I will call the Postcard Rule.




If you can fill out this postcard, you can post your thread. Mods will still delete obvious PA requests and anything substandard to this.


*Moving dox and NSFW to sign-in only.*
We are having a problem with SEO. The site is more popular than it has ever been, but our search ratings are tanking on the most popular search engines.  I have been able to get a hold of an engineer at the company who explained why. The change is due to recent policies against doxing and "nonconsensual pornography", i.e. nudes (even/especially when they were taken consensually, posted consensually on other platforms, and/or monetized).

In this year I will write custom code for a "doxbox" bbcode (like spoilers) and Dox/NSFW flagging on multimedia. It will be a rule, when this is implemented, that specific information (undecided, probably just phone numbers and addresses) will belong in a doxbox bbcode tag. Images with this information appropriately flagged as dox (house pictures) or nudes. These materials will be only available to users who are signed in to the site or who are browsing via the Tor network.

I realize this is somewhat antithetical to the site, but we have to handle practical problems with practical solutions. Certain individuals and identity groups are currently able to exploit these policies to hide information about their predatory behaviors. Updating the site retroactively will take a lot of work and I'm not sure at this time how I'd like to do it.


*On a personal note*,
Things are hard and 2021 will not be easier. If you think it will be, you'll be disappointed. Set no expectations for things that are out of your control. Focus only on the things you can control. Build a family, build an estate, acquire cryptocurrency, buy a gun, and enjoy this new normal until the new new normal comes.

New Years is always an emotional time for me. I tend to reflect and drink a bit while listening to Auld Lang Syne. My world changes a lot every year and there's a lot of people who come in and out of my life. Often, a lot of places do as well.

To all my friends, old friends, and new friends: have a happy new year and a great 2021.


----------



## Salade Nicoise (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for the update, Josh. Just wanna be a sook again and commend you for everything you do for this weird little corner of the internet. I know 2021 is gonna be ShitShow 2: Civil War Boogaloo... but I hope we find some stable/profitable zen. And that I can earn enough sheks to be added to the super elite monthly donor squad.

Love and Borscht.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 31, 2020)

Will removing the doxxxes at this point even help the SEO? Google is censoring a lot of websites and it seems like it's going after any website that doesn't fit their corporatist values. 
Even if the engineer told you that doxxxes were a part, your SEO difficulties likely predate this updated policy.


----------



## Dark Edea (Dec 31, 2020)

You're a alright guy, Null. Have a happy New Year. We're working on capturing the perfect waifu for you, just give us a little more time. <3


----------



## Namesarehardtocomeupwith (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm glad I don't have to greet the new year in a state of constant fear my favorite new zealand agriculture website will go down when I'm at work / asleep and come home to a 404 so thank you for holding on strong. 



> I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more.



Now this is words to live by. Bullying people is fun, politisperg not so much.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Dec 31, 2020)

Doxbox feature sounds promising


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year and thank you again for what you do.  You're insane for it, but it's appreciated more then I think you realise.


----------



## BoobWhiskers (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for the update Null, and for all the crazy shit that you've done and continue to do for the sake of keeping this place alive.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 31, 2020)

I kinda figured that it would be easier to move the cow threads into a private subforum as opposed to writing a new string of code.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 31, 2020)

Surely there's no way 2021 could be worse than 2020. There's probably no way that's possible hopefully maybe probably not


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 31, 2020)

Congratulations on your site surviving 2020.


----------



## Just_a_Bored_Guy (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a few questions if you'd be willing to answer them, Null.

What, specifically, do you expect to happen to you if Section 230 is repealed? If the answer is "more lawsuits", is there anyone in particular you expect to take action?
My understanding of the payment network thing is this site has been dropped from those in the past. Which networks specifically did so?
Nevertheless, here's hoping 2021 is manageable enough.


----------



## Near (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope the site can pull through another year. Politics made everything so fucking insufferable and boring, hard to beat things like the corn harvest or other funny shit I can just read up on in one place.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more.


Ah yes, the "violent clown" approach to suffering. Very philosophical.

Happy new year everyone, thanks a lot for the laughs (and even some warm words) the KF community has given this newfag - they have made 2020 a lot more bearable.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 31, 2020)

If we go down, we'll go down doing what we do best: laughing at retards. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jewthulhu (Dec 31, 2020)

Godspeed Null. Hope 2021 is a good year for you.


----------



## GhostNotes (Dec 31, 2020)

Perhaps 2021 will be somehow worse than this year, but remember that there are always things within your power that you can improve. When external forces move fast, you should focus on things that are tangible, and not lose sleep over what are outside of your control


----------



## Pat Fried Rice (Dec 31, 2020)

Congratulations on surviving another year. Here's to (Hopefully) many more of making dumbasses Mad at the Internet.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Dec 31, 2020)

The white man marches on


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Dec 31, 2020)

I for one am excited about postcards.


----------



## AmbiTron (Dec 31, 2020)

I approve of changing to fit the world, better than going down in flames. I suspect there will be a lot of bitching and cries of sellout and grifter but when isn't there?


----------



## Grog (Dec 31, 2020)

>buy cryptocurrency
At an all time high? Sorry but I'll wait for Bobo to take a dump.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year! 

Is there a way to do a one time invoice for $100? Or would just a gift card # be better for that? (I know you prefer crypto but watching my money turn into a string of digits within a wallet that’s a string of digits scares me)

Many thanks for keeping this site going.


----------



## Account (Dec 31, 2020)

Semper Fidelis to all are systems administrators.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 31, 2020)

> I maintain a private list of donors who support the site long term with amounts of $100 or more per month via invoice.



Do they have their own lolcow threads yet?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 31, 2020)

Have a great year Josh. It's been a pleasure to have been a part of this website now for the past seven years. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Just_a_Bored_Guy said:


> What, specifically, do you expect to happen to you if Section 230 is repealed? If the answer is "more lawsuits", is there anyone in particular you expect to take action?


I am closing the site if it is repealed. I have said this numerous times.



Just_a_Bored_Guy said:


> My understanding of the payment network thing is this site has been dropped from those in the past. Which networks specifically did so?


All major ones. I'm not going to name them specifically.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 31, 2020)

happ 2021 and mmm chick fil a


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Grog said:


> >buy cryptocurrency
> At an all time high? Sorry but I'll wait for Bobo to take a dump.


Acquire.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 31, 2020)

If you are changing the rules for how an OP should be structured what happens to the Prospering ground? Will it be modified to fit the new standard or will it even be needed since the criteria for a OP is so minimal?

Last question, with doxes and NSFW content will their be strict enforcement? If someone doesn't so it or forgets will they get some sort of infractions? This seems really important to SEO and doesn't seem like you can brush it off like people not thumbnailing images correctly

Happy new years Doomer Dogo.


----------



## Balthier (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm sure this year has been rough for you, so thank you for all the hard work you put into the site. It's the only place left online that I enjoy spending time anymore and I am sure there are others who feel the same. I know we shouldn't expect it but I hope 2021 is better to you than 2020. And here's to hoping for your own family/estate/crypto/guns. Cheers!


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Or would just a gift card # be better for that?


Just get a privacy.com card with whatever amount you want and sent it via DM.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 31, 2020)

I’ll have to see the postcard rule in action to form a proper opinion on it, as the idea sounds nice but it may inhibit discussion.

Also in favor of making lots of stuff sign-in only. A lot of our best conversations are off-topic IMO; for the lolcow stuff, it’s difficult when your majority content makes people SO MAD.

Happy New Year frens.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Autistic said:


> If you are changing the rules for how an OP should be structured what happens to the Prospering ground? Will it be modified to fit the new standard or will it even be needed since the criteria for a OP is so minimal?


It will continue be a place for collaboration and input before being moved out, if you so desire, which is what it is now.



Autistic said:


> Last question, with doxes and NSFW content will their be strict enforcement?


Yes.

Like with other formatting requirements (i.e. retard phone posters embedding full size screenshots), just report it and mods will silently edit it. If someone is a habitual abuser ignoring requests it'll be dealt with individually.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 31, 2020)

Good luck with the site Null and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Wayneright (Dec 31, 2020)

I have doubts Section 230 will be totally repealed rather than revised. I'm also pretty sure the call to revise it is packed alongside an investigation into ballot fraud which nobody in the current government (other than Donald Trump) seems interested in doing.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Dec 31, 2020)

Null, i won't be a suck up but i 100% agree with everything you said in this post. i think these are reasonable changes and would make the site better.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 31, 2020)

So when do we start saving the West?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 31, 2020)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Surely there's no way 2021 could be worse than 2020. There's probably no way that's possible hopefully maybe probably not


as The Carpenters once said 

"We've Only Just Begun"


----------



## Wonder Boy (Dec 31, 2020)

Wishing you and the forum's future the best Joshy boy!


----------



## flight of ideas (Dec 31, 2020)

happy new year null from a fellow sentimental NYE drinker. i am poised and ready to buy a kiwi hoodie of some kind but in the meantime will investigate this gift card option. best wishes to you & yours.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 31, 2020)

As stated by others- I need to see more examples of the postcard format
BUT I REALLY like the idea. Simple and engaging.
As a refugee, this is the format I prefer.

2020 was terrible, but the agony was man-made. Think about that. We made these troubles.

Let us learn from this. Here is to a wiser and kinder 2021.
Thank You, Null.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 31, 2020)

> If you can fill out this postcard, you can post your thread.


I would agree, but every unfunny PA request always contains "look what this guy did to me!" People who leave them don't understand how this place works to begin with.

Otherwise, thank you for the kind words and for keeping your spirit high. We've survived 2020, now let's see what 2021 has in store for us. 

Happy New Year and love you all! (well, almost all, but still)


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 31, 2020)

This won't end well. Let's do our best to have fun along the way, anyway and all the way.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks Dad.

 I'm not in a position to do $100 a month, but I think my fortunes will improve that I can do some sort of regular donation to the farms, so when I get that sorted out, I'll get that sorted out


----------



## Comicsgeist (Dec 31, 2020)

For the love of God, make some money finally capitalize on the site this year, just dew it, open an Onlyfans....


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 31, 2020)

nice update post and I hope that the site continues through 2021 and onward. stay safe @Null


----------



## Parklife (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope you and yours have a good 2021 @Null and all Kiwis. I'll support the site where I can, if we can get cool hats I'll buy like 4 xx


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for all the work you've done this year Null. And thanks to all the Kiwis that make this community what it is. This year has been rough one, but I look forward to what the future brings. I'm not in a great place financially right now, but by the end of next year I will find a way to donate to this site.


----------



## Daisymae (Dec 31, 2020)

Make @Wildchild a mod


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 31, 2020)

To be honest, I wondered how the Farms coul dox (or pseudo-dox) so frequently and not get into trouble.

Either way, I am grateful that you are staying with us while still being pragmatic and honest abou the true costs of these forums.

That is a surprise... how these forums which were just a way to laugh at Chris-chan ended up growing to being its own social network in a way... not in tention, necessarily, but in size and overall function. Also, yes; these forums di do better than the 'real' social networks.

I wonder wh you are intent on raising the Farms' SEO if this website was once supposed to be a 'private club' of some sorts instead of th Eye of Sauron.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 31, 2020)

What do I get at the $100 OnlyKiwiFans tier? Null feet pics?


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> dox (or preudo-dox) so frequently and not get into trouble


Because it's not a crime.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 31, 2020)

I wonder how much the internet will change in 2021. Probably not much for the better, honestly. At least we can still hold out hope for a Happy New Year.


Null said:


> Because it's not a crime.


Although there are certainly people out there who would like to make it such.

Then again, they would have to get the phonebook banned too, so that'll be a wash, ultimately.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 31, 2020)

May auld acquaintance be forgot,
And never brought to mind!
May auld acquaintance be forgot,
And days o’ lang syne!


----------



## LargeChoonger (Dec 31, 2020)

I've been browsing apolitical lolcow threads a lot more recently to escape the politics and try to be a more functioning member of the site, which is something I recommend other new users do. Just hit up a thread like Random Chris Updates and enjoy the content, contribute if you can. 

As for our "new normal", it most likely won't change unless the aggressors r/childfree themselves out of existence. Forcing social acceptance of weird behavior has obvious repercussions that I don't feel need to be restated here. All that said, have fun and don't be a loser


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> Because it's not a crime.


I am happy that you still act like that means something. I don't wish for there to be more people like you, but I do wish that there were more people who acted like this.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Dec 31, 2020)

>buy a gun

I like where this is headed!


----------



## Margo Martindale (Dec 31, 2020)

Agreed that politics over the past few years has creeped its way into every part of our lives on and offline, and its usually never funny

Overall im just glad the site and null are still around so we can just laught at the world. Happy new year


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 31, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> What do I get at the $100 OnlyKiwiFans tier? Null feet pics?


Not sure, you would probably have to ask @theralph


----------



## Stasi (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year and lets all hope for a better 2021.

I dont contribute much beyond laughing at Ralph and Jack Scalfani but I enjoy being here. One of the last places on the internet you can call someone a nigger faggot and not get cancelled immediately. I hope the s230 thing dies in its tracks and you manage to effectively monetise the site Null.


----------



## Blacklight (Dec 31, 2020)

Trying to improve your SEO seems to be a waste since I'm willing to bet you're already on some sort of blacklist.


----------



## Jones McCann (Dec 31, 2020)

I doubt any change will help unless Google somehow can differentiate between a dox and an address, or a nude and a "revenge porn". It's more likely we're being manually pushed down the list.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 31, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> Trying to improve your SEO seems to be a waste since I'm willing to bet you're already on some sort of blacklist.


Agreed. Face it, Null. KF is being pushed into the dark web.


----------



## thejackal (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for all your work Null you've created and maintained a great community another year.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> Trying to improve your SEO seems to be a waste since I'm willing to bet you're already on some sort of blacklist.





HumanHive said:


> Agreed. Face it, Null. KF is being pushed into the dark web.


I have some thoughts about this as well. I'm going to move forward with this concession and try something later I can't really announce.



Jones McCann said:


> I doubt any change will help unless Google somehow can differentiate between a dox and an address, or a nude and a "revenge porn". It's more likely we're being manually pushed down the list.


It's a manual penalty. Just trust me on this.


----------



## irishAzoth (Dec 31, 2020)

Thx will send crypto


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 31, 2020)

Also, and this is just pure legal sensibilities talking, but I think you should avoid statements like “I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life* by bullying people more*”, because really that’s how KF gets in trouble.

What this site is most politely described as is a tabloid site. It cares about drama first and foremost, not tormenting people. That should be your official stance, and to say otherwise is going to be used against you one day.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 31, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Will removing the doxxxes at this point even help the SEO? Google is censoring a lot of websites and it seems like it's going after any website that doesn't fit their corporatist values.
> Even if the engineer told you that doxxxes were a part, your SEO difficulties likely predate this updated policy.


This. Appeasement is probably not going to work unfortunately. Google simply doesn't want this site to exist and I don't really think minor changes (like requiring sign-in for dox) will do anything over the long run. 
I'm not an SEO expert, but couldn't you accomplish the same thing by requiring users to submit an hcaptcha or something in order to see the contents of a doxbox?


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 31, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> >buy a gun
> 
> I like where this is headed!


That's one of the few pieces of universal advice. The sort you can give to any man, any time, anywhere. It can't hurt to have a rifle or a shotgun in the house (and to make sure that everybody over the age of four knows where it is and how to use it) in the same way that it can't hurt to have a hammer, or an axe, or a set of screwdrivers. And it will always hurt if you don't have one when you need it.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> I have some thoughts about this as well. I'm going to move forward with this concession and try something later I can't really announce.
> 
> 
> It's a manual penalty. Just trust me on this.


I would think that there's a balance regarding SEO and a site like this. Too much and you make Fox News with exploding vans of terror and attract pro se litigants, too little and you're as relevant as Myspace in 2020. 

Regarding support, what's the best option? 
I'm too much of a metals luddite to learn crypto and you should never send greenbacks in the mail. I'm leery of these card obfuscators like privacy.com because it's not a matter of if but when with data breaches.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 31, 2020)

The way things are going this decade I am expecting the hardest of bitchslaps for this site:

Payment processors are requried to process transactions, but then a week later S230 is repealed.

Remember this time last year when we were celebrating India's rise to superpower status?


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 31, 2020)

Well its not like things can get any worse than last year. Right?


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 31, 2020)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> I'm too much of a metals luddite to learn crypto and you should never send greenbacks in the mail.


Find a bitcoin ATM in your area and use Null's address as the receiver. Or but one of the giftcards he approves off and send him the code.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Also, and this is just pure legal sensibilities talking, but I think you should avoid statements like “I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life* by bullying people more*”, because really that’s how KF gets in trouble.
> 
> What this site is most politely described as is a tabloid site. It cares about drama first and foremost, not tormenting people. That should be your official stance, and to say otherwise is going to be used against you one day.


It's also clear rhetorical hyperbole. Might as well just stop having fun on the online altogether if I can't say shit like that.


----------



## BingBong (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 31, 2020)

The Real SVP said:


> Find a bitcoin ATM in your area and use Null's address as the receiver. Or but one of the giftcards he approves off and send him the code.


Disagree. Or at least wear a mask at the ATM, send to a 'holding' wallet, tumble the coins, then send to Null.


----------



## Balr0g (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year everyone. May the farms keep thriving despite all the shots that are been fired


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 31, 2020)

I imagine a lot of tabloids out there have bulging coffers specifically set aside to deal with litigious subjects, so it only makes sense that the same would have to be done here. 
This year has given us all plenty to groan about for aeons to come - but good laughs aplenty at the retards that make life just a little easier to put up with. 

To the continuation of being able to laugh at idiots and autism on the internet for years yet to come, huzzah!


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Dec 31, 2020)

Josh, I wish you all the best in the new year, and I am eternally thankful for a site where I can be an asshole.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 31, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Also, and this is just pure legal sensibilities talking, but I think you should avoid statements like “I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life* by bullying people more*”, because really that’s how KF gets in trouble.
> 
> What this site is most politely described as is a tabloid site. It cares about drama first and foremost, not tormenting people. That should be your official stance, and to say otherwise is going to be used against you one day.


Speech is being redefined as "violence." Merely covering or mentioning drama is equivalent to bullying now and there is no point in trying to reason with the people who think that because it will not ever win them over.


----------



## omori (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for holding strong, Josh.


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 31, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Disagree. Or at least wear a mask at the ATM, send to a 'holding' wallet, tumble the coins, then send to Null.


I'd agree with you if the farms was a dissident forum. But it's really just unpopular. Nobody who could hurt you with surveillance footage from a bitcoin ATM gives a shit about this place. And nobody who could hurt you this way would bother with actual evidence. They'd  just make something up and call it a day.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> Because it's not a crime.


But honestly, how long do you think it will be until doxxing (by someone other than the government of course) is completely outlawed? As it stands now, I don't see what arguments you can give for its benefits compared to how it can be used abusively.


----------



## Saxxon (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to all of you kiwis, I don't know what's going to happen next year but I look forward to laugh at the newest lolcow or drama with all of you. Hopefully keeping the sperging outside of the site and not on it, take care.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Dec 31, 2020)

Semper Fi Josh. And Thanks for this place.

Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 31, 2020)

D'aww, thanks for the new years update Boss. Don't forget, at least more than half the population of the forum loves your guts! Don't forget to enjoy yourself, as this year has been nasty, and the next will most likely only be worse. It'll take some time before things get good again, but until then, take shit easy and remember: We're all grateful for keeping this forum alive for so long.


----------



## Bilibin (Dec 31, 2020)

Is there any update on sending BAT or will I have to keep my funny-money for now?


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 31, 2020)

everyone is gonna get everything they ever wanted

see ya space cowboys


----------



## General Tug Boat (Dec 31, 2020)

2020 being the spectacular shit show that it was, has to now come to a monemtual end.  We've had our China death plague, fair share of riots,  financial crashes, floods, increasing censorship, lawsuits won, lawsuits lost,  shadow bans, nudes, suicides, crypto gains, and gunts.  2020 was a plentiful year that led to a plentiful harvest.  As the looming reactionary posting of boomers and troons a like, duke it out on forum after forum.  Maybe 2021 will surpass our expectations and we may finally get the candidate that we all wanted and needed right at the stroke of midnight...





Spoiler: The Hero We all Needed







MAKE THE HARVEST PLENTIFUL AGAIN! HAPPY 2021 FELLOW KIWIS!  (This was originally supposed to have color and text effects but my autism broke it.)


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> But honestly, how long do you think it will be until doxxing (by someone other than the government of course) is completely outlawed? As it stands now, I don't see what arguments you can give for its benefits compared to how it can be used abusively.


Not before there are legal mechanism to force website operators to remove nudes (even if they're published or for sale elsewhere). Women and "sex workers" will be the people who champion these tools to censor the Internet.


----------



## Stasi (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> It's a manual penalty. Just trust me on this.


Trannies in tech scratching each others backs? Reminds me of when the Yaniv thing kicked off, for such a minor and insignificant figure any negativity about him was suppressed shockingly quickly and people were speculating he had buddies in tech sweeping up.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 31, 2020)

Have a great New Year Nool. Not sure if the small c. $20 of Bitcoin came through, but it doesn't matter. Al Gore likely got it. Anyhow, hope the site can live.

The New Zealand farmers will still be herding the cows.


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> Women


(Men)


----------



## fenny (Dec 31, 2020)

"I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more."
Now this is change I can believe in. o7


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> It will be a rule, when this is implemented, that specific information (undecided, probably just phone numbers and addresses) will belong in a doxbox bbcode tag.


The question I really have for this is will we have to go back to our own threads and posts and update the doxposts to reflect this rule? We have thousands upon thousands of threads that would need to be updated if you're working on SEO shit.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> The question I really have for this is will we have to go back to our own threads and posts and update the doxposts to reflect this rule? We have thousands upon thousands of threads that would need to be updated if you're working on SEO shit.


I explicitly say I do not have a precise plan for this. I think you're asking "do I have to do any work", which the answer is "no".


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year, one and all. Let’s all raise a glass at midnight Kiwi-time to all the cows we’ve loved and lost.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 31, 2020)

Come what may.





Auld Lang Syne - It's a Wonderful Life (1946)


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> Not before there are legal mechanism to force website operators to remove nudes (even if they're published or for sale elsewhere). Women and "sex workers" will be the people who champion these tools to censor the Internet.


(((Women))) and ((('sex workers')))

FIFY


----------



## Aidan (Dec 31, 2020)

Joined this year after lurking a bit and while I'm not a devout follower of any lolcows these days, those who do keep up have given me a lot of laughs since I found this place. This place has a lot to offer and I really am grateful for your active maintenance.
It's been a long time since I actually enjoyed a forum.

Also you have a good mind to archive things rather agnostically which is underrated and increasingly important, thank you.
You're a good admin which seems to be increasingly rare as time goes on and that's from a noob who doesn't even know the half of the shit you've put up with over the years.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year folks, let's enjoy what we have now and don't lose hope for the future.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Dec 31, 2020)

Cheers for running this forum and doing all you have done for our community, @Null. As for the doxbox feature, it's not my preferred option and I question whether it will make that much difference given that Google wants to keep its yoke on dissenters' necks and the fact we dox cows is just a pretext for doing that, but you are the Dear Leader of this forum and if you feel it's best then it's not my role to question you.

Regarding Section 230 repeal, and at the risk of puzzle pieces, I'd like to quote an old Finnish patriotic song.
_Jos ruumimme kuolee, niin sielumme jääpi,
perinoksiin armahan syntymämään._
In English, that means ”if our bodies die, then our souls will remain, as a heritage for the beloved land of our birth”.
If our forum dies, which looks more likely by the day, then our spirit - the spirit of shitposting and of the internet which was before wokeness killed it - will remain, as a heritage, in a sense, for future generations. 

Happy New Year, and let's hope that we survive in it.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for allowing me the only place I can talk about my personal views and sort out my thoughts without being considering the world's greatest monster.

It's scary that people finding out I post here is more dangerous than any of you autists figuring out who I am.


----------



## porque no los bolth (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm glad things seem to be settling down somewhat and that we're not in any (imminent) danger of removal. Thank you Josh for all the sacrifices you've made because of your involvement with KF and for the sake of freedom of speech. You're brave and you have scruples, which is something I can appreciate both in you and just as a general human trait.

happy new years


----------



## Otterly (Dec 31, 2020)

If I have to log in to laugh at the Bad Tattoos of Inappropriately Doodled Penises to defeat SEO then I shall. Not sure how we euros can donate anonymously - if there’s a way I will. 

happy new year null. You put up with a lot of shit for this place, and I wish you happiness whatever happens to it. May 2021 bring you to some good places.

‘Tak a cup o’ kindness yet...’


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Dec 31, 2020)

Love u jersh, if we get a big fat $2000 stimmy I'll donate some to KF.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you Nool for your service, and if COVID-19 ever stops buttfucking my industry I’ll happily chip in to help keep this place afloat.
Wear a fucking mask people, let’s get this crap over already please...?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 31, 2020)

I wonder how tabloids fare compared to the forum when their publications are purposely false and centered around high profile targets. Money I suppose.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> *Promoting funny over politics.*
> The world is different than it was in 2015. In the time since, the Internet has been ruined with politics. In truth, we've made out better than most communities. I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more. This is an additive focus, rather than a reductive one.
> 
> In a conversation I had with @Daisymae, I came up with an idea for promoting new content. A challenge I've had in helping people submit new threads is balancing: the need for information, keeping the task simple enough anyone can do it in one sitting, and also being an objective standard with rules anyone can understand. A step towards this is what I will call the Postcard Rule.


This is a great idea, the current standard for threads is off putting imo. Would you consider doing more one person streams as a way to promote lolcow content? I'm sure people would be willing to help put together info for you. 

Also, what if a cow doxes themselves in a video for example? Don't post? Some of the people I follow like giving out their address in their videos.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 31, 2020)

I switched to Brave post 230 announcement, and I gotta say, I don’t know why people aren’t using it. Really nice interface, secure (so far), and ez for a non computer boomer like me to understand.
This is the only “social” media account I have, and the only one I care enough to maintain. Happy New Years to every kiwi and I pray for the best.


----------



## Had (Dec 31, 2020)

"I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more" - Null


----------



## Aidan (Dec 31, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I switched to Brave post 230 announcement, and I gotta say, I don’t know why people aren’t using it. Really nice interface, secure (so far), and ez for a non computer boomer like me to understand.
> This is the only “social” media account I have, and the only one I care enough to maintain. Happy New Years to every kiwi and I pray for the best.


I autistically avoid Chromium and just use tor but I do feel that after I've been around long enough I gotta pay Null my dues. I intend to but the future is so wild and I have big things coming up so am being a frugal bitch until the fog clears.


----------



## Drowningman (Dec 31, 2020)

Dear Leader has spoken and we must ponder his words..Fuck... fire up the doxxing!


----------



## Had (Dec 31, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> I switched to Brave


I just hate having to move over site logins but I finally got myself a new system this season so I also moved over to brave and it's slick as hell I'm still unsure of how the bitcoin systems work but I hope null is able to use my rtx to pay his rent.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm excited about this new Postcard Feature, Godpeed Null, I appreciate your Insane  efforts to keep A place up and running In such A long and excruciating slog of a year. Have A Happy 2021.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> I explicitly say I do not have a precise plan for this. I think you're asking "do I have to do any work", which the answer is "no".


Alright then. I mean I wouldn't mind much.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more. This is an additive focus, rather than a reductive one.


Make ourselves feel better by making others feel worse?  This unironically works for me.



Null said:


> If you can fill out this postcard, you can post your thread. Mods will still delete obvious PA requests and anything substandard to this.


I never thought the old Britbong idiom of "answers on a postcard" would still have relevance in current year but here we are.  Maybe I'm  but hopefully this will generate more cow-related content without a significant drop in quality occurring in the process.  Will be interesting to see what impact this has on PG in particular and the Farms in general.

BTW congrats on surviving 2020, Null.  Here's hoping 2021 doesn't anally violate the Farms too hard.


----------



## Local Fed (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for the site, Null. And thanks to everyone else here who makes it worth visiting. Here's hoping you all have a good 2021.


----------



## useless lurker (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for everything you do, Nool. Getting through this year would've honestly sucked x1000 more without the Farms, and I appreciate how you endure all this stress and bullshit just to keep the lights on. Wishing you and your fam the best 2021 possible, given the current state of things. Keep fighting that good fight.


----------



## drain (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year Null, and everyone. I'm glad this place survived one of the most chaotic years I've ever seen. Hope we can survive a bunch more. 

Love u guys


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 31, 2020)

This all actually sounds pretty good.

Hope it all works out.


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> But honestly, how long do you think it will be until doxxing (by someone other than the government of course) is completely outlawed? As it stands now, I don't see what arguments you can give for its benefits compared to how it can be used abusively.


Not that I doubt that somebody will try, but I’d really like to see the legal argument _for_ making doxing illegal, considering that it’s often just repeating information that’s public record and freely available through government sources and, unlike photos, not anything that’s subject to copyright. You’d almost have to change what information is considered public record.


----------



## pylosurf (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Null!  Thank you for keeping this place alive and true.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Dec 31, 2020)

I like the postcard idea, it's neat and makes 'some' set standard that is easy to follow.
2021 is going to be a tough year, for both this site and for people in general, but for what it's worth. I think we're gonna make it! 
This is one of the last fun places on the capital I internet, and in the end, all this shit thrown against the site and its users, from derranged troons trying to change the law to insane cunts constantly trying to sue everyone they don't like to the rampant politic spergery, it's all just a big conspiracy to make a no fun allowed world forever, full of bland and, cunts with bland, boring ideas... we must hold on to our one true faith, the one thing keeping us going, the FUNNY!


----------



## Kheapathic (Dec 31, 2020)

God damnitt @Null stop breaking the site!

Also Happy New Year, you glorious bastard.


----------



## Mr. Zed da Robot Poon Fed (Dec 31, 2020)

Hopefully this New Year isn't utter shit like 2020. Can't get my hopes high, though.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope this site has a great 2021.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 31, 2020)

Sperghetti said:


> You’d almost have to change what information is considered public record.


If you think the idea of having personal information being treated like property is completely asinine and goes against the ideals of free speech and free press, just wait until you learn about a little thing called the GDPR, and the California Privacy Rights Act that was just passed this year.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 31, 2020)

Interesting that it's "search engine"'s policy to protect idiot thots from their own actions. I already figured this was going on, but it's still depressing. 
There's going to be a lot of e-thots in the next few years with regrets wanting to scrub the internet, so it will only get worse. Pity that search engines can no longer simply provide what people are searching for, you know the thing that we all started using them for.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Dec 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> If you think the idea of having personal information being treated like property is completely asinine and goes against the ideals of free speech and free press, just wait until you learn about a little thing called the GDPR, and the California Privacy Rights Act that was just passed this year.


Kiwi Farms is not within the scope of either of those laws and you cannot use privacy laws to protect from stupid. Even in countries where privacy is considered a human right, it's not absolute.


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Dec 31, 2020)

Big things are coming. 
We shall hold fast.


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Dec 31, 2020)

I just got here, and I would hate to see this place go. Once I get un-laid off, I will subscribe to the Joshua Connor Moon OnlyFans posthaste. 

Shins are my favorite, Mr. Handsome! 

Happy New Years, you magnificent bastards. I truly hope this is not the last.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

Blacklight said:


> Trying to improve your SEO seems to be a waste since I'm willing to bet you're already on some sort of blacklist.


We're still #1 hit for a lot of things that are mainly here, like for instance search on Kevin Gibes.  I haven't seen links outright disappearing, except when specific urls have been struck by GDPR complaints in EU countries.


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> If you think the idea of having personal information being treated like property is completely asinine and goes against the ideals of free speech and free press,


I never said it was.

What I meant was that a lot of doxing information is obtained by looking up things like voter registrations, criminal records, or property information, which are considered public record. You could argue that posting this information elsewhere should be illegal, but what about just posting a link to where other people could look it up for themselves or file a request? Would that be illegal too? (As opposed to things like photos where I'm sure there are plenty of entities with large legal departments that would _love_ to get rid of "fair use".)

Again, I'm not saying people aren't going to _try_, I just think it would be interesting to see how they'd approach it.


----------



## Surprised Pikachu (Dec 31, 2020)

Been a long time lurker but joined this year and really, you bastards need to up your game. Not once have I been called a faggot or told to lurk moar and despite some of you being obvious lousy lefties I feel nothing but affection for all of you. 

This is a real community, filled with awesome individuals, intelligent debate and some really well written posts. (Yeah, I’ve obv not been on DSP’s thread lately..) You’ve done a great thing Josh, if you’re feeling at all maudlin this New Year (and who isn’t) just know you have a whole bunch of crazy autists who love the bones of you and wish you nothing but wealth, happiness and success. And a girlfriend. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> I believe we can reduce the impact of the harrowing political realities of everyday life by bullying people more.


I don't do New Year's resolutions because the trivial event of having to buy a new calendar is so mundane that it could never serve as proper motivation behind any kind of goal to set yourself.... but this particular line by Dear Leader is quite inspirational. Perhaps I should dust off the long OP I wrote about a Scottish calf and finally submit it.

On a less productive note, I will also be giving my gf (female) a ring in February. And if I can do it, then so can you fellow Kiwis. Godspeed in 2021.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 31, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Kiwi Farms is not within the scope of either of those laws and you cannot use privacy laws to protect from stupid. Even in countries where privacy is considered a human right, it's not absolute.


Yeah I understand that. I'm just a bit schizoed out that things could be heading in a certain retarded direction because people be retards.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> But honestly, how long do you think it will be until doxxing (by someone other than the government of course) is completely outlawed? As it stands now, I don't see what arguments you can give for its benefits compared to how it can be used abusively.


It isn't that easy to amend the Constitution to remove the First Amendment.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Null.  Cutting politics out of one’s life can only benefit, like unnecessary carbs.  It fattens the brain with useless knowledge and gains you nothing but heart attacks and misery.  I‘m doing the start a family thing, thus my lack of KF funds, but hopefully some stability will hit the Bowl household.  In the meantime, keep on keepin’ on.


----------



## Green Alien Baby (Dec 31, 2020)

here's to 2021, kiwi farms


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 31, 2020)

Good words, man. Good words.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## GigaKike (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, you magnificent faggots, hope you all have a great night and that you enjoy it as much as you can


----------



## RosesAreRed (Dec 31, 2020)

Goodspeed you wonderful man. Thank you for keeping this forum up and everything that you do. Happy New Year.


----------



## PurpleEater (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to all of you beautiful faggots. It's a joy to be hateful with all of you.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year, Jewsh. May many fat woman roll onto your path!


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year Nool and all you peeps.


----------



## Panama (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Dear Leader!  
I ghosted for a while after the breach, but I'm glad I decided to come back.  This is one of the few places left where retards are able to laugh at other retards.  
Here's to finding new diamonds in the pile of shit that will be 2021!


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 31, 2020)

> I have been able to get a hold of an engineer at the company who explained why. The change is due to recent policies against doxing and "nonconsensual pornography", i.e. nudes (even/especially when they were taken consensually, posted consensually on other platforms, and/or monetized).


This is horrifying faggotry, and has further encouraged my resolve that Google must be wiped from the face of the earth (legally and with due process).

Sounds like a New Years resolution..


----------



## Slowboat to China (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to all of you magnificent weirdos, especially Null. Somehow, this place full of terrible internet bullies is actually one of the freest places online right now. We need more Farms out there. God knows what 2021 will bring, but keep your powder dry and your head down and your sense of humor sharp.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 31, 2020)

Wishing all of you a healthy and prosperous and most of all SAFE new year.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 31, 2020)

too bad i cant do literally anything you say too, im in no position to start or care for a family and living in nj the state with arguably the second or third worst gun laws in the world. im just gonna listen to aud lang syne and drink too


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 31, 2020)

You Amerifags have a few hours to go and by the time you're drinking your cut price Californian fizzy wine and letting off illegal military grade fireworks I'll be well asleep/balls deep in the wife so happy new year when it does get that far.


----------



## Crankenstein (Dec 31, 2020)

Is there a simping for Jersh club I can join?


----------



## jackwire (Dec 31, 2020)

Semper Fidelis, Josh.
When you have the chance to build a family you'll never regret it.
Here's to a new year, a bright shining city on the hill.


----------



## There'll be another time (Dec 31, 2020)

Tipping my glass for another year of this neverending ride. Happy new year you mad bastards


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 31, 2020)

I absolutely adore this postcard rule. High standards have let a lot of things slip through the cracks.


----------



## Fluoxetine Man (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's to 2021. Now I'm gonna get room service and order a club sandwich and a cold Mexican beer.


----------



## Failure_Personified (Dec 31, 2020)

Doxbox might need to be renamed to something less “doxy”
I’m pretty sure a search engine seeing an element with “dox” would trigger it.

Just a thought, maybe I don’t understand how search engines find content they don’t like but keywords sounds like a good start


----------



## Kanye (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for trying your damnedest to keep fun alive on the internet. 
Take care and have a fun and safe New Year!


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 31, 2020)

I appreciate this site and the efforts you’ve made to try to keep it alive despite everything.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 31, 2020)

Not going to lie. This has been the worst year of my life in a lot of ways. Don't gete wrong a lot of good has also happened but it started off bad and got worse every month until pretty recently when it picked up some. All I can say is that this is my favorite community and I hope to spend many more years with you fine fucks.

Happy New Year and Godspeed.


----------



## Clovis (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Dear Leader and fellow Kiwis. Thanks for everything and here's to an exceptional 2021.


----------



## Null (Dec 31, 2020)

Alex Krycek said:


> Not going to lie. This has been the worst year of my life in a lot of ways. Don't gete wrong a lot of good has also happened but it started off bad and got worse every month until pretty recently when it picked up some. All I can say is that this is my favorite community and I hope to spend many more years with you fine fucks.
> 
> Happy New Year and Godspeed.


I'm glad you and a lot of the other Deagle Nation era people are still around, I hope things get better fren


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 31, 2020)

Hope the doxbox works out.

I'm optimistic that 230 will stand, but this year has thrown a lot of curveballs and it's not like the current climate is going to change just because the date increased by one in the year column.  Here's hoping.  Best of, Happy New Year to you Null and all Kiwis.  Would love to finally take part in a merch run to support the site.  Would love to contribute something illustrated for that matter but hardly have the time lately.


----------



## AgateCameo (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year Null! I hope 2021 is a better year for you and for all kiwis. I enjoy spending time here and I appreciate how hard you work to keep this site going.


----------



## Barbarella (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year @Null (and all fellow Kiwis.) Thanks for all you do. Laughing at fats and retards with others has helped me get through 2020, and tbh, some difficult previous years.



Spoiler



I can’t afford $100.00 a month but would be happy to do $20.00 a month if it is possible to come down with however you invoice (otherwise I won’t remember to be regular). If I misunderstood that, I apologize, it’s the first I’ve heard of it. Anyway, I’ll look up Privacy.com and send you a little something for the start of the year.



Hope 2021 brings you a cute and smart potential waifu, stability, a working doxbox (hotbox? Infotell? Whatever name that won’t cause more issues) which raises the rankings, and no real lawsuits or repeal of 230. 

I do hope you have to stand in a courtroom with Greer though. .


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 31, 2020)

Null said:


> buy a gun


okay sweet, don't have to tell me twice


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Dec 31, 2020)

Fuck, I'll be honest: this place is pretty much the ONLY FUCKING PLACE on the entire fucking internet where unpersons like El Comandante can truly be themselves. You know why I picked Subcomandante Marcos as my avatar? If you weren't around in 1994, all you think is "ewwww another fucking commie" so let me explain. 



Spoiler: OT REVOLUTIONARY SPERG



NAFTA gets signed and the "news" is wall to wall muh brave new world of free trade. The internet was small back then so there was no counterweight to the Clintoon approved narrative. Suddenly a bunch of injuns in a shithole in far southern Mexico that nobody knew even existed grab Kalashnikovs and start attacking the Mexico City occupierssoldiers in the area. Their leader is that guy to your left-a guy in a ski mask calling himself Subcomandante Marcos, claiming the mantle of Emiliano Zapata, a 1910s-era Mexican revolutionary. The central govt in Mexico DF goes utterly fucking batshit and starts trying to cut the head off the octopus, with nothing to show for it. Marcos evades the army brigades for so long that he starts to become something of a folk hero. Marcos action figures pop up, and he suddenly becomes the hottest bachelor in the country as far as rich trophy wives in the DF burbs are concerned. Eventually, the govt decides he's the son of a guy in Tampico who runs a second-tier furniture store. After that everybody sort of lost interest.


My fucking point? @Null is the new Marcos AFAIC. Everybody on earth wants to take him down but can't. His website grows more and more popular the more the Authorities rail against it and Melinda Scott tries to sue it out of existence. Saludos, Amigo! Next year in the Permabunker!


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 31, 2020)

Interesting changes and I hope the site carries on being great, free (as in speech), and your efforts towards making and keeping a community that's like a little island of sanity and telling it how it is in a sea of madness and posturing.


----------



## Naamaleipuri (Dec 31, 2020)

Shut the fuck and die please, I'm here with uselesss little lifefoworms 
I can't take it any more


----------



## Vaclav (Dec 31, 2020)

Wayneright said:


> I have doubts Section 230 will be totally repealed rather than revised. I'm also pretty sure the call to revise it is packed alongside an investigation into ballot fraud which nobody in the current government (other than Donald Trump) seems interested in doing.


The fortunate thing about 230 repeal is that it can now easily be tarred as "Trump's attempt to censor the Internet." Passing it will be seen as giving Trump a win. A parting gift of sorts from Trump.


----------



## Alex Poulos (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Kiwi's! I'm excited to see what kind of shitshow 2021 will be. Looks like those kiwi pest doc stickers are going to stay relevant longer than expected.



Orange Rhymer said:


> Disagree. Or at least wear a mask at the ATM, send to a 'holding' wallet, tumble the coins, then send to Null.


Just use Monero, fren.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year, chief! Hopefully we can make things work out.


----------



## Had (Dec 31, 2020)

carltondanks said:


> okay sweet, don't have to tell me twice






your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Troonos (Dec 31, 2020)

We love you, null. Genuinely. Your well-being and happiness are important to us, and we hope 2021 is a better year for you than this one was. Happy New Year!


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone. Thanks to everyone for making me laugh over the years I have been lurking.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 31, 2020)

You beautiful autists bastards.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 31, 2020)

Though I am mainly a lurking faggot today, it means a lot to me that the farms is still here.
Like a port on an autistic island i can always come back to when the seas are choppy.
Happy New Year and Semper Fi to Null and all the rest of you.


----------



## GeorgiaGuidestones (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for all you do, Josh. I know this site has also taken a personal and professional toll on you and yet you continue with it.

A huge thank you for everything you do for us.


----------



## Kupier (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Kiwis. This site has been a highlight to my mental wellbeing during 2020. Thanks for the laughs.

I'm also looking forward to more merch runs. I'm really hoping to see a second printing of the Plague Kiwi, they came out fantastic and bigger than expected.

Cheers, all.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

carltondanks said:


> okay sweet, don't have to tell me twice


But during the Stone Age. . .


----------



## plgfarts (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks, Null.  If you are ever in my neck of the woods, I'll get us steaks and some good, stiff drinks.

Happy New Year, everyone.  May all of your roads lead to warm sands, and wealth beyond measure.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 31, 2020)

Glad to see you're holding up. Put yourself first most of all! Cheers!


----------



## WorthlessTrash (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you, nigger faggot jew man.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Dec 31, 2020)

Null should listen to some Chelsea Wolfe.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 31, 2020)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> Doxbox feature sounds promising


Yes. I like it a lot.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> Yes. I like it a lot.


It would be especially nice if combined with a search feature specifically to find such content.


----------



## Sammies#1Fan (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, kiwis!

Thank you, Josh, for running the site for us. Sammie Bushart got me here somehow (???) and I'm still hanging out. I appreciate the laughs. 

Looking forward to the next merch run. I bought a zillion fucking t-shirts through quarantine and never got a KF one. How about something about getting covid for Christmas, because I know a lot of people, myself included, got that stupid virus. Ugh.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Terrifik (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy 2021 & New year


----------



## ClownBrew (Jan 1, 2021)

Null said:


> merchandise runs



would really chap Wern's fat hide nice and hard, now that he's taken to this stupid new kick of trying to market himself as a Cameo star

I can already hear him mooing about muh copyright infringement now!


----------



## TooOldforThis (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 is over. Happy New Year's! May we all fall ass backwards into fuck you money in 2021.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't think of any other place where I can shitpost, talk about politics, games, and draw while posting older women. 

Godspeed, Null. And happy 2021.


----------



## I-chi (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you for all that you do, and all that you have suffered to give us this tiny island in a sea of stagnant, sterilized, corporate space. God Bless, let's make a more fun future.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 1, 2021)

I hope everything works out. I like this place. Many frens.


----------



## Just_a_Bored_Guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year, everyone. Let our dumb internet people forum survive, because God knows we don't have many other places to go for that.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year! Hope for the best!


----------



## RainbowLovingEdgeLord (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year and best wishes Null~


----------



## TexOffender (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year folks. 

Really hope these lol-itigants get swatted away in court.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad to see this place still chugging along and I hope it does for many years, the saddest best thing is people that shit talk it relentlessly but still come here everyday because they have nothing better to do, socks included.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Sundae (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year, Null, and to all the kiwis on this site!

Whether 2021 is better or worse than 2020, just keep your head up and keep moving forward, enjoying everyday to its fullest potential.


----------



## hairazor (Jan 1, 2021)

good update

Happy New Year


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year my good bitches. Let us pray it is a time of hope


----------



## Ear (Jan 1, 2021)

This place has kept me entertained through European lockdowns, inspired me to properly sort out e-security and given me a thorough education in human fat distribution.

Null, you’re a force for good in the world.


----------



## Goon (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year, farmers


----------



## PhilIncelmo (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for everything you do to keep this site up big guy, most people would've given up long ago- especially with how many headcases the site attracts. If you gotta make some changes to cover your ass a bit more, I personally wouldn't mind. Happy new year null! Can't wait for the next merch run, I loved the stickers and the slobbermutt hoodie!


----------



## pirate holiday (Jan 1, 2021)

This old-as-fuck, jaded, boomer broad is wishing you Godspeed, Josh. My new year’s resolution is to shift my Luddite ass into gear and figure how to •safely and anonymously• donate to the Farms.

This place was spawned when Free Speech and Comedy had a quick, hot, dirty fuck in the back of a 1967 Mustang, and here you are years later still fighting to get them to the Church on time.


----------



## New001 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new years.
May the great Series of tubes we all surf carry this site inexorably forward.


----------



## DamageJoy (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year and good luck big guy.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm an old school ad hater, but perhaps a few small banners around the site would not be too bad if money is needed.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Jan 1, 2021)

When I joined this forum it was like I had travelled back in time to the 2000s. In a good way. I hope it survives the coming storms.


----------



## Miller (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year and thank you for this last comfy place on the internet.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year Nool, hope you got a chance to drink something nice and relax a bit!


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Jan 1, 2021)

Null said:


> *Promoting funny over politics.*


maybe a dumb suggestion but have you ever considered something like photoshop friday? back before SA became gay it was fun and promoting OC helped bolster community identity.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 1, 2021)

This is my third year with this site. 

Can't say I hated it.


----------



## Null (Jan 1, 2021)

MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin said:


> maybe a dumb suggestion but have you ever considered something like photoshop friday? back before SA became gay it was fun and promoting OC helped bolster community identity.


These events were piped into the frontpage though weren't they? We don't really have a frontpage.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Jan 1, 2021)

New layout is great, but if you use light mode you are a psychopath


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Jan 1, 2021)

Null said:


> These events were piped into the frontpage though weren't they? We don't really have a frontpage.


yeah they made a big deal out of it bc it was the only funny thing SA ever had on the front page. maybe a link to a thread in happenings box might be enough to test interest here. I was thinking about it like if regurgitating politics is symptomatic of a dysfunctional internet community then OC would be sign of a healthful forum. I guess the topic here would have to be cow related, idk.


----------



## Humble Crab (Jan 1, 2021)

I genuinely enjoy this website and the amount of interesting discussion it brings to all topics. I think the measures you propose indicate a mature and forward-thinking mindset that is absolutely absent from 99% of the internet these days.

It's a relief to find someone who isn't blinded by idealism or extreme zealotry while still standing up for the things they believe in. Thank you for the candid thoughts on the realities of the world today, I second your advice completely.


----------



## Neets"R"Us (Jan 1, 2021)

hope the website gets better!


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 1, 2021)

Null said:


> These events were piped into the frontpage though weren't they? We don't really have a frontpage.


You could do the same thing by just making a thread for the event and pinning it to the top of the forum list where the rest of the current happenings go. Or maybe this is an opportunity to create a "front page" for the site? Have people collaborate to come up with and moderate weekly events? I dunno. Happy New Year, anyway.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 1, 2021)

My only complaint is that with the non-standard styles, the buttons for attach, reply, highlight, etc are black on a dark gray background. Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## plsmake a&n public on tor (Jan 1, 2021)

Null said:


> These materials will be only available to users who are signed in to the site or *who are browsing via the Tor network.*


Based. Please make A&N visible to Tor chads also.


----------



## Govt. Shitposting Machine (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new years, kinda feel bad for only joining when political shit hit the fan last year instead of around 2015~ when I first found this site and probably a minor part of the problem as well, wouldn't mind it so much if threads didn't devolve into essays for 30 pages when some politician/group of cows who follow certain political views does something lulzy. 
The doxbox idea is pretty good though and hopefully 230 fizzles out, if not I'll see you fuckers shitposting via dial-up BBS and weaponized mailer pigeons.



> I maintain a private list of donors who support the site long term with amounts of $100 or more per month via invoice.



Null you might as well go full retard and open an OnlyFans, we're waiting!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 1, 2021)

Govt. Shitposting Machine said:


> Null you might as well go full retard and open an OnlyFans, we're waiting!


'_Might as well _go full retard' , he says...


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jan 1, 2021)

Govt. Shitposting Machine said:


> Null you might as well go full retard and open an OnlyFans, we're waiting!


Jesus you know the first one to pitch in would be Tommy. Urgh. Horrifying.


----------



## StudMccool (Jan 1, 2021)

"Papa where were you when they came for your right to make fun of niggers on the internet" 

I was there child, standing amongst some of the finest faggots a man could ask to know


----------



## The Faggot of the Opera (Jan 1, 2021)

the boi  jus need sum fuk


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 1, 2021)

MisterRP said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> Josh, didn't you say a while back that your main goal in your 30's is to settle down and have kids?  What are they going to think knowing their idiot dad put himself and them in debt and got caught up in ongoing legal battles because he had some weird, pointless  imperative to be Stalker King of the internet?  You can either have your little digital toilet kingdom or else live as a mature adult in the real world, it isn't a situation where you can realistically maintain both forever since Biden and other politicians have also announced plans to regulate revenge porn sites like this one.  Sorry you don't have anything besides your echo chamber to inform you of common sense problems with your plans.


It's not often I defend Josh. He doesn't need some random Slavic dude with a penchant for Tea, Turkish Tobacco, and beer to fight battles for him. That being said, this may be the dumbest post targeting him I've ever read and you're certainly someone's sock with an agenda. You're essentially just saying "lol you'll never be happy". Good job. This place gives a lot of people, even ex members happiness. 

I don't agree with Josh on everything. However I do recognize that he does hard work to keep this place going and it is an outlet. Speak your peace if you're an actual contributing member sure. You just some to be some random faggot pissed off at this place for even existing and you want revenge for something.


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2021)

What gun should I buy?


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 2, 2021)

Law said:


> What gun should I buy?


Depends on what you want it for and what range you're going with. AR-15s in .223/5.56 are pretty versatile and the ammo for it is extremely common. That said I wouldn't shoot hog or deer with it. You can get an AR chambered in 7.62x39 but I've heard those have feeding issues so I'd say get an SKS if you want that round, preferably a Yugo or Soviet one, although you can find Chinese ones made with Soviet Parts if you do your homework. For a 9 I'd say a CZ-75. If you want a really strong round go with an AR-10 in .308.


----------



## A borscht-on (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you, Josh, this site is the absolute last bastion of free speech on the internet.  Have a great 2021 and rest assured knowing many, many people will always have your back.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 2, 2021)

There'll always be a place here for a native son of Maryland.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Krycek said:


> It's not often I defend Josh. He doesn't need some random Slavic dude with a penchant for Tea, Turkish Tobacco, and beer to fight battles for him. That being said, this may be the dumbest post targeting him I've ever read and you're certainly someone's sock with an agenda. You're essentially just saying "lol you'll never be happy". Good job. This place gives a lot of people, even ex members happiness.
> 
> I don't agree with Josh on everything. However I do recognize that he does hard work to keep this place going and it is an outlet. Speak your peace if you're an actual contributing member sure. You just some to be some random faggot pissed off at this place for even existing and you want revenge for something.



This. Josh may be dick, and pussies dont like dicks. Because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, and if dicks didnt fuck assholes pretty soon both dicks and pussies and will be all covered in shit!

Jokes aside when I first came to this place I honestly didnt know what to make of it. But it did give me a good place to vent my 'tism. Hell, it's probably what got me through the fresh hell that was 2020 as I watched "well meaning and mostly peaceful protestors" set my hometown on fire to the rapturous applause of the national news media. Politics really hit all of us hard in 2020, and this webzone was no exception.

Probably because we were not allowed to vent anywhere else. We could not vent in public. We could not even vent in private with our families. And even on the internet carefully curated websites and closed comments sections prevented venting anywhere. But here. So the Farms became the dumping grounds for all the angst of 2020. Something it was never meant to be. I doubt null intended to be, or wants to be the psychotherapist of the nation, yet that was the bill of goods dumped on his doorstep this year.

I have no idea how or why he puts up with it, but I am grateful none the less.


----------



## peggy18 (Jan 2, 2021)

_Than*k you for providing a free and open platform much love!* _


----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2021)

Per our discussion, there are now private tags. I'd discourage using these until I can explicitly describe how I want them used. I've rushed it through for the Dream thread because it will provide an urgent example of how search engines react to the new standard.




				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			


This will render as an error message to guests. You can see for yourself in private tabs.

I'll try to get Tor custom permissions tonight.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Jan 2, 2021)

Cool feature. Lol at the classic lorem ipsum


----------



## fuzzdew (Jan 2, 2021)

So we can use BATs to support the site? I remember @Null saying that he doesn’t receive them.


----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2021)

fuzzdew said:


> So we can use BATs to support the site? I remember @Null saying that he doesn’t receive them.


Yes, but not from Brave grants. Only from ad rev.


----------



## Akakabuto (Jan 2, 2021)

fuzzdew said:


> So we can use BATs to support the site? I remember @Null saying that he doesn’t receive them.


 I could be misremembering, but wasn't the situation that you could send BATs to the site but not directly to Null?


----------



## A Pox (Jan 2, 2021)

Still relevant


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jan 2, 2021)

Null said:


> Per our discussion, there are now private tags. I'd discourage using these until I can explicitly describe how I want them used. I've rushed it through for the Dream thread because it will provide an urgent example of how search engines react to the new standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you have the tor permissions running, I think I'd edit the text slightly from:


> This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


to something like:


> This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties. Please create an account or visit our onion url.


Just to make it extra clear (and turn an unfortunate necessity into free advertising space.)


----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2021)

BlancoMailo said:


> Just to make it extra clear (and turn an unfortunate necessity into free advertising space.)


I very intentionally do not want it come across that way but I'm getting the Tor shit set up now.


----------



## Tezin (Jan 2, 2021)

Null said:


> buy a gun,


Well, if any of you are going to do that, you might wanna do it fast. A lot of prices are skyrocketing since the beginning of the pandemic. Especially SKS and AK prices, cuz they're going through the fuckin roof. Get yours while you still can, boys.


----------



## Rekkington (Jan 3, 2021)

I intend to hate niggers and kikes in 2021, can I still do that here?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Jan 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Per our discussion, there are now private tags. I'd discourage using these until I can explicitly describe how I want them used. I've rushed it through for the Dream thread because it will provide an urgent example of how search engines react to the new standard.


Select-to-quote pulls it out of the private tag, btw:


Null said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Phasellus finibus eu justo at pellentesque. Etiam scelerisque, est quis auctor commodo, turpis arcu hendrerit ante, in convallis metus mauris ac metus. Integer eget sodales lacus, sit amet dignissim enim. In ac interdum elit. Sed condimentum magna vel ipsum tristique mattis. Curabitur convallis arcu sit amet tincidunt sodales. Donec ut varius metus, at porta diam. Cras faucibus mi vel dignissim consequat. Vivamus ut felis a nisi bibendum ultricies sit amet maximus lacus. Sed accumsan, mi sit amet consectetur cursus, turpis nisl scelerisque est, ultrices vestibulum felis ex eget sem. Quisque eu arcu vitae arcu ullamcorper euismod. Ut sagittis a quam quis rutrum. Suspendisse a dignissim dolor, in auctor est. Integer placerat libero mauris. Curabitur eget orci vitae massa hendrerit facilisis.


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2021)

Kosher Salt said:


> Select-to-quote pulls it out of the private tag,


I'm aware, which is why I'm not asking to use it yet


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Jan 4, 2021)

The doxbox looks great. I would suggest moving the graphics and coloring to the right side instead of the left side though. This is because the graphics overlap with the text and make it hard to read, especially dox.

Comparison, current vs proposed:


----------



## Null (Jan 4, 2021)

registered 2 hide avatars said:


> The doxbox looks great. I would suggest moving the graphics and coloring to the right side instead of the left side though. This is because the graphics overlap with the text and make it hard to read, especially dox.


The gradient on the right was too plain and overwhelming so I met you half-way.


----------



## Aryanne (Jan 4, 2021)

Grog said:


> >buy cryptocurrency
> At an all time high? Sorry but I'll wait for Bobo to take a dump.


buy high sell low


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 4, 2021)

Null said:


> Per our discussion, there are now private tags. I'd discourage using these until I can explicitly describe how I want them used. I've rushed it through for the Dream thread because it will provide an urgent example of how search engines react to the new standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the private tags work correctly when in quotes.

EDIT: Yeah, seems to. I guess people could still just quote parts of the private block to "unprivate" it though.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Jan 4, 2021)

Null said:


> The gradient on the right was too plain and overwhelming so I met you half-way.


Looks great!


----------



## Red Mask (Jan 4, 2021)

I’m happy to see the updates, but I am willing to admit that I personally am likely better off sticking around the beauty parlor and shipping/game nonsense. Not much political stuff there.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy late New Years everyone. Null's thing just reminded me of this.


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Jan 5, 2021)

I salute You Sir in your future endeavours!


----------



## Charley Gondorff (Jan 5, 2021)

> p.s. if you know how to fix the page flickering / font distortion effect on mobile phones when loading a page that has a lot of images or videos, let me know.


Half pint of gin. Works perfectly.


----------



## Sketch (Jan 5, 2021)

Omg I thought the pixels on my phone were going out.
 Glad to know that's coming from the site.


----------



## Positron (Jan 5, 2021)

> if you know how to fix the page flickering / font distortion effect on mobile phones when loading a page that has a lot of images or videos, let me know.


Not just on mobile phones.  Editing an OP with lots of screenshots and photos _on desktop_ causes so much flickering and partial-screen blackouts that it is next-to unworkable

I'm talking about things like this:


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Jan 6, 2021)

you should have called it the long march you stupid fuck


----------



## germboy (Jan 6, 2021)

> if you know how to fix the page flickering / font distortion effect on mobile phones when loading a page that has a lot of images or videos, let me know.


The page flicker issue is not just on mobile or when editing, im getting it just from loading some pages and especially when opening/closing spoiler'd images. (for example the dream thread that's linked on the frontpage is really bad with this)
For reference, I'm using Brave on windows 10 on a 2560x1440 monitor. (maybe it's related to large/non-standard window resolutions? just guessing)


----------



## Slamerella (Jan 6, 2021)

Guarantee you this right now.
After the dust has settled and it's resolved whether peacefully, or whether it's just in a mental tug of war, the whole event will be forgotten like every other "warmongering" trend in January. Remember when World War III was hyped up for the last THREE YEARS? Give it a few days and people will get tired, go home, and things will resume.

Oh and Covid numbers might go up so there's that.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Jan 6, 2021)

Slamerella said:


> Guarantee you this right now.
> After the dust has settled and it's resolved whether peacefully, or whether it's just in a mental tug of war, the whole event will be forgotten like every other "warmongering" trend in January. Remember when World War III was hyped up for the last THREE YEARS? Give it a few days and people will get tired, go home, and things will resume.
> 
> Oh and Covid numbers might go up so there's that.


Naaaaah, Government and Leftists will EASILY use this as a excuse to basically being a Right winger a hate crime, by pointing at this whole event today and give them more excuses to enact more controlling rules on peoples rights.

I can easily see it.


----------



## Slamerella (Jan 6, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Naaaaah, Government and Leftists will EASILY use this as a excuse to basically being a Right winger a hate crime, by pointing at this whole event today and give them more excuses to enact more controlling rules on peoples rights.
> 
> I can easily see it.


I can see that. But I don't see this getting to a point where it'll have some effective change or genuine impact. They can say it's a spark but even then, sparks can fly and never land.


----------



## Sissy (Jan 6, 2021)

Cringe thread title lol


----------



## Wodanaz (Jan 8, 2021)

good luck, josh boy


----------



## BarebackTop-TakeMyLoad (Jan 8, 2021)

https://nypost.com/2021/01/08/democrats-vow-to-target-facebook-twitter-with-a-vengeance-over-dc-riots/
		




> “Yesterday’s events will renew and focus the need for Congress to reform Big Tech’s privileges and obligations,” said Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) on Thursday. “This begins with reforming Section 230,



This site will be gone


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 9, 2021)

This is a serious question, but will registrations ever reopen?

I'm just glad I signed up when I did.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 9, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> This is a serious question, but will registrations ever reopen?
> 
> I'm just glad I signed up when I did.


Probably.  It's pretty generic to lock registrations when there is a horde of lunatics about to arrive, like when plebbit kicked off the_donald.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 9, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> This is a serious question, but will registrations ever reopen?
> 
> I'm just glad I signed up when I did.



I wouldn't miss it if I'm honest. There are really too many /pol/ rejects coming in that treat shit too seriously.

I'm not sure how to solve this problem as it will inevitably lead to stagnation, but that's why I don't run this site.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Probably.  It's pretty generic to lock registrations when there is a horde of lunatics about to arrive, like when plebbit kicked off the_donald.


Makes sense. 


CWCissey said:


> There are really too many /pol/ rejects coming in that treat shit too seriously.


Yeah, some people treat the whole site like it's A+H.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 9, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> This is a serious question, but will registrations ever reopen?
> 
> I'm just glad I signed up when I did.


Doubt it, and honestly, if what the last few days have taught us are proven correct. I wouldn't want to either.


----------



## ️ronic (Jan 9, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> This is a serious question, but will registrations ever reopen?
> 
> I'm just glad I signed up when I did.


I hope they don't.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2021)

Superkooter said:


> https://nypost.com/2021/01/08/democrats-vow-to-target-facebook-twitter-with-a-vengeance-over-dc-riots/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Dems weren't bothered much in the summer when cities went up in flames with peaceful riots, but this is different because it's supporters of the opposing party who did minor damage in comparison. Twitter and Facebook are and always have been the cesspit of the Internet so getting rid of those two platforms would make a great start.

I can't see how KiwiFarms has played any part or influenced rioting/protests other than discussion of what's already been posted in the MSM or on social media, therefore the Dems have no valid reason to target this forum.


----------

